# Location of Split Charge Relay



## stewartwebr

Hello folks,

Got a call last week from the tracker company advising an alarm signal had been activated, but vehicle had not moved. The advisor informed me this is normally caused by a discharged battery. 

Both the tracker and alarm was switched on

On arriving at the van it was indeed dead, only 2 volts left. 

RAC jump started and I gave it a run for an hour. 2 days later it started fine and it was suggested I instal a Battery Master. Seems a logical solution using the power from the large leisure bank to keep the starter battery topped up. 

Battery master arrived today and I shall fit next week. This is where I need help. It gets connected to both cables coming from the split charge relay, one to the leisure and one to the starter. 

Does anyone know the location of the split charge relay in a 2014 Flair. I doubt it has changed much over the years. The starter battery is very easy to get at located in the locker almost under the passenger seat, the same locker you open to access the diesel fill point. 

I shall also measure the current that is being drawn from the battery to ensure it is not a fault somewhere. 

Thank you for any help

Stewart


----------



## rayc

I suspect that in a modern MH it is integrated into the DC control box e.g. CBE, Elektrobloc etc?


----------



## stewartwebr

rayc said:


> I suspect that in a modern MH it is integrated into the DC control box e.g. CBE, Elektrobloc etc?


I did suspect this. The other solution would be to run a cable from the starter battery to the rear leisure bank. Not ideal but if needs must

Thanks

Stewart


----------



## rayc

> stewartwebr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rayc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that in a modern MH it is integrated into the DC control box e.g. CBE, Elektrobloc etc?
> 
> 
> 
> I did suspect this. The other solution would be to run a cable from the starter battery to the rear leisure bank. Not ideal but if needs must
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Stewart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would expect there to be a feed to both the cab and leisure batteries at the DC control. There certainly is in my CBE system. Be careful though as I have heard that adding a Battery Master can upset the battery paralleling which takes place when the engine is running and the charging of the cab battery on EHU.
Click to expand...


----------



## javea

Stewart,

I bought a Battery Master to fit in my Hymer which has an Electroblok. However, I was subsequently advised by an expert in the field that the Electroblok already has the same function programmed in so I removed it.

Think the advice was correct as after fitted a solar panel the two leisure and starter batteries have never been less than fully charged.

Mike


----------



## stewartwebr

javea said:


> Stewart,
> 
> I bought a Battery Master to fit in my Hymer which has an Electroblok. However, I was subsequently advised by an expert in the field that the Electroblok already has the same function programmed in so I removed it.
> 
> Think the advice was correct as after fitted a solar panel the two leisure and starter batteries have never been less than fully charged.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike

It appears that the system fitted is clever enough to charge both the starter battery as well as the leisure batteries as I can view the individual charge currents from the main control panel when on hook up. 
I can also see the charge current when the vehicle alternator is charging and it indicates when the relay closes and the leisure batteries are receiving current.

Unfortunately, when the engine is off and no hook up is connected the systems are separate. Hence my starter battery dropping to 2 volts whilst my 5 leisure batteries remained fully charged. This was why I wanted to fit a battery master so the rear batteries are connected to help support the front.

I may contact N&B as it may be the case as you suggest when a charge current is present ie solar panel it tops up the leisure batteries and once they peak changes over to the starter.

I shall call there technical support tomorrow and report back

Thanks for the help.


----------



## wobby

If you bought the battery master from Vanbitz why not give them a ring they are always very helpful. 

Wobby


----------



## eddievanbitz

rayc said:


> Be careful though as I have heard that adding a Battery Master can upset the battery paralleling which takes place when the engine is running and the charging of the cab battery on EHU.


When the batteries are in parallel, the voltages between the banks will be the same, Batter Master turns off when the differential is 0.75 VDC

It can't effect parallel charging.


----------



## eddievanbitz

javea said:


> Stewart,
> 
> I bought a Battery Master to fit in my Hymer which has an Electroblok. However, I was subsequently advised by an expert in the field that the Electroblok already has the same function programmed in so I removed it.
> 
> Think the advice was correct as after fitted a solar panel the two leisure and starter batteries have never been less than fully charged.
> 
> Mike


Only if your solar panels are wired through the Electroblok.

For higher output panel arrays and systems using MPPT controller the solar will be connected directly to the leisure batteries.


----------



## eddievanbitz

stewartwebr said:


> javea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stewart,
> 
> I bought a Battery Master to fit in my Hymer which has an Electroblok. However, I was subsequently advised by an expert in the field that the Electroblok already has the same function programmed in so I removed it.
> 
> Think the advice was correct as after fitted a solar panel the two leisure and starter batteries have never been less than fully charged.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike
> 
> It appears that the system fitted is clever enough to charge both the starter battery as well as the leisure batteries as I can view the individual charge currents from the main control panel when on hook up.
> I can also see the charge current when the vehicle alternator is charging and it indicates when the relay closes and the leisure batteries are receiving current.
> 
> Unfortunately, when the engine is off and no hook up is connected the systems are separate. Hence my starter battery dropping to 2 volts whilst my 5 leisure batteries remained fully charged. This was why I wanted to fit a battery master so the rear batteries are connected to help support the front.
> 
> I may contact N&B as it may be the case as you suggest when a charge current is present ie solar panel it tops up the leisure batteries and once they peak changes over to the starter.
> 
> I shall call there technical support tomorrow and report back
> 
> Thanks for the help.
Click to expand...

If that were the case, why did your engine battery go flat, with a five battery bank to keep it topped up?

Are your electrics all in your garage? IF so you will have a distribution unit with 12 volt blade fuses in. Remove the screws that holds the cover on and you will see posts/studs with Negative, Leisure and Engine wires.

If your unsure pop your hazard lights on and with a meter you will be able to see a fluctuating voltage on Engine and steady voltage on Leisure


----------



## stewartwebr

Thanks everyone for the assistance, what did we do before the internet?

Just to clarify to Eddie. My system behaves exactly as described if my control panel is switched on. To conserve energy I always turn it off. So that is why the starter battery went flat. 

I have had very detailed instructions on how to fit the Battery Master from another N&B Owner who also informs me N&B recommend that the battery isolator located above the starter battery be operated if the van is being left for more than 14 days. I assume the air suspension and self levelling which is fed from this battery must pull some current. 

However my alarm and tracker require the isolator to be switched on. The installer is coming back to change the supply to a fused connection direct from the starter battery which will allow me to operate the isolator and keep the security devices operational. 

The install of the battery master is very simple with the removal of the battery separator cover and connecting to the terminals which I shall do this weekend. 

Thank you so much to everyone and I shall update how it goes

Thanks

Stewart


----------

